# Freemont Walleye Run



## Sarge189

I am checking on the status of Walleye if they are moving in the Sandusky River and Maumee yet. I was thinking of coming up like around the 14th or 15th of March any suggestions.


----------



## fshnfreak

keep an eye on the weather im sure there are some walleye getting ready to move into the rivers with all this flooding im not sure how that will effect the movement of the fish, but ive always been told around 38 degrees they start to move into the rivers.


----------



## Carpman

Should effect the movement a lot. With all the warmer water pouring out of the streams, we might see a real early run. Like right now early..... A couple years ago people were limiting in the first week of march. More rain on the way too.


----------



## hard-day-fishin

Im going to be giving the Sandusky river a shot tomorrow..Ill check back in, hopefully with some good news


----------



## tiffinohioguy

soon as the water recedes there will be walleye in the river for sure!!. im gonna try tomarrow morning and ill post my luck. for anybody wanting to no the current conditions you can call Bernies bait and tackled in Fremont for the latest sandusky river report or just stop in and ask. hes located on Howland street right behind lees chicken. his number is419-332-6071. let it ring a while and the recording will kick in with the fishing report. also hes a real friendly guy and he will help u in what u need for the walleye run. hope this helps everybody!!


----------



## yonderfishin

Anybody care to give me a couple hints on what locations are open to the public on the sandusky around Freemont ? I am wanting to try it but not real familiar with the area ( coming from Findlay ). PM me if you are more comfortable sharing the info. that way. I just have no idea where to go. Anything you can share is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Sarge189

Walleye walleye Walleye show me your catch.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr

Hi Yonder,
Just park on the west side of the river and scout it out. It's pretty easy to check it out and pick a spot. East side tends to be mostly bank fishing.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr

Sarge189 said:


> Were do you fish for the trout at are you talking steelhead and are those good eating. I heard they are oversized rainbow trout is that true.


They're talking about walleye on this thread. The Ohio DNR site can tell you everything you'll need to know about steelhead fishing in Ohio.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...hingfairportsteelhead/tabid/6166/Default.aspx


----------



## tiffinohioguy

Around State st. is all public. Just drive around the river from there and look for any spot that you like.


----------



## yonderfishin

Thanks guys. I dont remember if Ive ever been by the river in Freemont but I will look at mapquest and figure it out. I know there is less fish in the Sandusky but it seems a little closer than the maumee.


----------



## Scum_Frog

People may say that there is "less fish" in Fremont but theres plenty in there to catch your limit withouth a doubt. I will be down at the river a few times this year and only live in clyde so I will post any reports. Goodluck guys


----------



## Lundfish

Good luck trying to fish that river now. IMO you'll be completely wasting your time. That river is the highest that I've ever seen it with more rain and runoff on the way.

When the river is low and clear good luck catching walleye in those conditions as well. Don't get me wrong, I've caught many walleye out of that river. It's just like Musky fishing. The fish of 10,000 casts. Then, when you hook one, good luck keeping it off the rocks.

Wait untill the western basin of the lake is clear. You'll catch 50 to every 1 you catch in the river. I'm not exaggerating one bit.


----------



## hard-day-fishin

Yep, I planned on giving it shot but the river is just too high yet..I thought it would be down some by this morning but that's not the case.


----------



## kprice

Lundfish said:


> Wait untill the western basin of the lake is clear. You'll catch 50 to every 1 you catch in the river. I'm not exaggerating one bit.


Yeah righttt LOL I limit at the river more than I get skunked! This is also no exaggeration


----------



## Lundfish

kprice said:


> Yeah righttt LOL I limit at the river more than I get skunked! This is also no exaggeration


You may limit. I've caugt close to limits and had luck where it's one after another. How often does that happen? ALMOST NEVER.

Like I mentioned, you can go to the lake and catch 50 to ever one caught in the river. I'll go out for the morning and do catch and release then go back in. Of course I've struggled on the lake too. Just not even comparable to the river.

You'll spend all day getting snags and lose more tackle on the river while spending all day catching nothing as opposed to getting a limit. The only time you'll catch me at the river is if the water is somewhat low and the lake has ice or has a NE wind.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Lund....not too sound mean but all your doing is downing the sandusky river.....your stating all you do is fish the lake....if thats the case then chat on the Lake erie thread.....not trying to sound rude but me...like a lot of others are shore fishermen and the sandusky is one of our only options. 

We will fish it like we do every year and lose some tackle just like out on the lake.....we can lose quite a few .25 cent jigs compared to a $2.75 purple hair jig. Then add in fuel for the truck....then fuel for the boat....then bait.....And also a lot of the walleye are females during the run....not the 95% Jacks while jigging in the spring..... Plus rain or shine...wind or no wind....were fishing the sandusky.


----------



## Lundfish

Scum_Frog said:


> Lund....not too sound mean but all your doing is downing the sandusky river.....your stating all you do is fish the lake....if thats the case then chat on the Lake erie thread.....not trying to sound rude but me...like a lot of others are shore fishermen and the sandusky is one of our only options.
> 
> We will fish it like we do every year and lose some tackle just like out on the lake.....we can lose quite a few .25 cent jigs compared to a $2.75 purple hair jig. Then add in fuel for the truck....then fuel for the boat....then bait.....And also a lot of the walleye are females during the run....not the 95% Jacks while jigging in the spring..... Plus rain or shine...wind or no wind....were fishing the sandusky.


I guess I'm just taking my frustration of the high water out on this forum. Believe me I'd be out on that river casting right now if the water level was right.

I'm an avid shore fisherman as well. I just thought that I'd offer some insight on other options. BTW, if guys are keeping females on the river or the lake they hurt the sport imho.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I am on both sides here.
I agree you can catch a lot more in the lake although it is definitely a money issue for some.

The sandusky is definitely a low number of fish river if you ask me compared to the maumee, I mean there are a lot of fish in there but like lund said, not one of those places your going to go out and easily catch a limit in the mouth...

I also think low and clear conditions are not the best for the river, I like a water thats coming up, slightly stained...

I will be on the dusky here in a couple weeks, I'll be satisfied if its as good as last year!


----------



## yonderfishin

Yep, some can go to the lake....if they have a boat.


----------



## Lundfish

yonderfishin said:


> Yep, some can go to the lake....if they have a boat.


You just have to network with guys that have one


----------



## weight forward

It looks like we're all going to be waiting a little more. How about this forecast for Fremont... http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...LE&textField1=41.3503&textField2=-83.1131&e=0
You don't often see a, still active, Flood *Warning* at the same time there's a future Flood *Watch*. Crazy, crazy weather we're having.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr

yonderfishin said:


> Thanks guys. I dont remember if Ive ever been by the river in Freemont but I will look at mapquest and figure it out. I know there is less fish in the Sandusky but it seems a little closer than the maumee.


Actually from Findlay it's only about 5 minutes difference either way, much easier drive to Maumee tho, and usually a little quicker


----------



## Jigging Jim

tiffinohioguy said:


> soon as the water recedes there will be walleye in the river for sure!!. im gonna try tomarrow morning and ill post my luck. for anybody wanting to no the current conditions you can call Bernies bait and tackled in Fremont for the latest sandusky river report or just stop in and ask. hes located on Howland street right behind lees chicken. his number is419-332-6071. let it ring a while and the recording will kick in with the fishing report. also hes a real friendly guy and he will help u in what u need for the walleye run. hope this helps everybody!!


I went to him a couple of times this past Spring. He seemed like a cool guy - and his Minnow Count was good also.


----------



## walkerdog

Can't wait to hit fremont. Last year was the first year i ever tried fishing there. Snagged more than i hooked legally but had a blast!


----------



## Scum_Frog

Ya I jig for the eyes in the spring as well as hit the sandusky...I was jus puttin my opinion out there is all...

Anyways ya it looks like were a solid week or more away from fishing the river....only positive thing is all this rain is helping melt the marina's so we can drop the boat and get out on the lake to jig....so it helps one or the other haha....

We will all have to meet up on the dusky this year and hopefully catch some fish together.


----------



## Sarge189

I hope and pray that the water has gone down by the 13th of March. Thats when I'm thinking on coming up to Freemont to Tackle some walleye. 

I had some good days and bad days up there also but more good then bad. A bad day for me in Freemont is getting just one fish during the run.


----------



## Sarge189

My hands are sweating I think I'm going into withdrawals if I can't get out on the river next week.


----------



## Lundfish

Since all of this rain from yesterday continuing into today...the river is going to be put on hold for _at least_ another 2 weeks if we don't have any rain whatsoever. Unless you're into snagging.

It kind of sticks. I'd be down there already if it was good. The lake and marinas are still locked up for the most part.


----------



## BFG

Two good days of 25mph West wind will shoot that water outta there quick like....

Two weeks is an awful long time. The Maumee can go from un-fishable (i.e.587+) to fishable (i.e. 585) in as little as three days. The 'Dusky drops even faster, as its drainage is not nearly as expanse as that of the Maumee. 

IMO...everybody just has cabin fever. Still early for goodness sakes, but yes I agree...fishing for nothing is still better than not fishing at all.


----------



## tmorrow

The USGS looks like it has the dusky cresting now. If we don,t get the rain Sat. i'm going over Sun to give her a whirl if for nothing else to test the gear and knock the dust off.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I don't think it will be two weeks either but the good news is, we have 10 days of no rain except for a few showers on the way!!!


----------



## island troller

Just want to point out to the Non locals that Fremont has only one "e" in the spelling. This spelling correction will help you to catch more fish in the river I am sure.


----------



## jeep5656

is any one getting any fish yet?


----------



## Lundfish

If any of you guys catch; in the mouth a walleye in the sandusky river when it's pure chocolate milk...let me know.

I've watched that river for manymanymanymanymany years. It takes about 2 weeks of no rain or snow to get decent clarity. A hefty west wind will help with the water level going down though. Therefore reducing the amount of current and not helping with clarity.

Please let me know if you guys that go out within the next 2 weeks actually catch a fish. I'm happy to eat crow.


----------



## Sarge189

Has anybody tried fishing the river today and has it dropped any? I'm checking river conditions to see if any eyes were spotted or caught.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Nothin goin today, still very high


----------



## sploosh56

Drove over the Sandusky in a few different areas. Looks like crap to say the least.

I will also say that I am NOT a fan of a strong west wind. As Lundfish mentioned, while it does typically drop water levels and current speed dramatically I feel that it negatively affects the rate at which the water becomes a desirable clarity to fish in. This has been something that I have noticed fishing the steams of NW Ohio anyway. 

If you guys want better clarity to fish in, and other desirable effects, write a letter to your congressman about enacting some form of a law in which residents along stream banks, especially farmers, need to leave some form of a brush line up along all creeks and rivers that run through their properties, of 30-50 feet in width. The excess mud and sediment that runs into our streams has a tremendous negative impact on our fisheries as well as the quality of the water that we drink.

If you disagree with me on the brush line, then take a drive along your local river. Notice that in particular areas that the stream bank is several feet high on on side and on the other side, typically where a field is, you'll notice that the land runs literally straight into the river. More often than not that entire volume of mud has washed into the river over time and is now increasing the turbidity of the lower parts of the river/stream or Lake Erie if it runs into that particular body of water. The brush lines cost nothing, yet there is a large majority of farmers that don't partake in this preventive measure. It's a win-win situation for the farmers and tax payers if everyone would give a bit of thought to it. Kinda pisses me off that most people continue to use the "old ways" of doing things and not change for the better. Just my two cents.

Before I finish with my rant, I will say this. The algae bloom on Lake Erie has been getting worse each year, and from what I've read, it is heavily correlated with the large amount of sediment that flows from our rivers here in the northwest each year. I was still fishing in the beginning of November several miles off shore and seeing that algae crap floating on the surface from the summer. I'm no fisheries biologist, but that can't be a good sign of things to come.


----------



## walleyeguy19

has any one caught anything yet?


----------



## walleyeguy19

seen a couple of people under the hayes st. bridge. Waters still a little to fast and high for me.


----------



## walleyeguy19

Any one have any tips on whats the best color jig to use. Ive always use green or white but I dont catch alot of fish all the time. I need more ideas what to use?


----------



## walleyeguy19

seen one dead walleye on the shore today.


----------



## robert44ht5

Christmas lights, Hot pink and white w/fire tail ... Those work great for me in the Maumee.


----------



## walleyeguy19

Im going to try the sandusky tommrow looks ok. River slowed down and it looks lower


----------



## walleyeguy19

Has anybody caught any walleye in the sandusky or the maumee today.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I snagged three today, got em close to shore but not in my hands. Fished for a couple hours, not very many fish in there. Water clarity wasn't terrible but its still pretty freakin high!


----------



## idontknow316

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I snagged three today, got em close to shore but not in my hands. Fished for a couple hours, not very many fish in there. Water clarity wasn't terrible but its still pretty freakin high!


Good deal, a buddy of mine snagged one in Maumee too. But he said he has not seen anyone leave with fish yet. I imagine that some have though.


----------



## spanks

The best bite will be after they spawn and they start to head out. Thats when i get them. Caught 33 out of the river last year and the only people fishing then were the locals and me. Lots of open places to fish and no crowd. Last year it was 2nd week of April. Also all 33 of them walleyes were 18 to 22 inch males the perfect ones to clean and eat........You talk to anybody now that caught them now chances are they snagged them or got into a couple that were hungry Ive been there alot of times early and seen guys with 4 and me none. What were they using dynamite lol


----------



## walleyeguy19

I cought most of my walleyes early last year,in the sandusky.


----------



## walleyeguy19

Just got back from the sandusky no walleye but I give it a week an the run should start to spark. Seen a few people wading in the warter.


----------



## Sarge189

spanks said:


> The best bite will be after they spawn and they start to head out. Thats when i get them. Caught 33 out of the river last year and the only people fishing then were the locals and me. Lots of open places to fish and no crowd. Last year it was 2nd week of April. Also all 33 of them walleyes were 18 to 22 inch males the perfect ones to clean and eat........You talk to anybody now that caught them now chances are they snagged them or got into a couple that were hungry Ive been there alot of times early and seen guys with 4 and me none. What were they using dynamite lol


Hey Spanks thanks for the information I'm itching to come up I did really well last year just made it up 4 times 2 on the Lake and twice on the river in fremont. So keep us posted if you don't mind.


----------



## walleyeguy19

Has any one cought anything today on the sandusky if you did were at? And what time? and what color lure did you used?


----------



## spanks

I will and with all this rain we have had it should be a awesome run just gotta be patient alot of people snagging the early ones now will be 3 or so weeks yet


----------



## spanks

is just starting only a few caught on the maumee and alot more fish go up it than the sandusky warmer temp this week and more frickin warm rain will really bring them in. Dont snagg to many of them boys save them for me when they bite............. ya Sarge You must have a good drive so I will keep you posted my drive is 13 minutes to the river.


----------



## walleyeguy19

Does anybody have a report on the run in sandusky?


----------



## Sarge189

spanks said:


> is just starting only a few caught on the maumee and alot more fish go up it than the sandusky warmer temp this week and more frickin warm rain will really bring them in. Dont snagg to many of them boys save them for me when they bite............. ya Sarge You must have a good drive so I will keep you posted my drive is 13 minutes to the river.


Yea Spanks I'm like 3 hours since I moved down to Chillicothe so when I come up I stay at least two days so I can get some good fishing in.


----------



## spanks

Let you know for sure Sarge. I wont even start fishing for another couple of weeks yet


----------



## spanks

Few females taken from maumee but in all not many caught. Sandusky is at normall flow but muddy and the rain we got yesterday will make it go up today.


----------



## bunker45

Are the limits still 6 fish and 15 inches long mouth hooked?
Thanks


----------



## rutnut245

bunker45 said:


> Are the limits still 6 fish and 15 inches long mouth hooked?
> Thanks


Limit is 4 until May 1,the 15" rule applies in the river too.


----------



## walleyeguy19

seen 7 walleyes cought in a period of 4 hours at the sandusky. there here!


----------



## Sarge189

caught legal or snagged


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Don't know what water you were watchin! I didn't see hardly any this evening! (2)


----------



## Sarge189

One of my buddies texted me and said they are hitting but he never got back with me tonight to show me some pics of caught fish. Before I make a long drive I need to know if they are in the river.


----------



## ostbucks98

ill let you know saturday cause im going up


----------



## Sarge189

thanks alot because I'm looking to come up Sunday afternoon and stay until tuesday.


----------



## quicktafix1

Fished the Sandusky today out of desperation. Water was dirty, like coffee with cream. Not too high though. Fished above the rapids in the pool water. Foul hooked a couple of small males and 1 large carp. Was casting a 1/4 oz lead head and 3" twister tail. Lots of people downriver in the rapids and wardens on the rail road bridge. Needs to clear up some more.


----------



## spanks

Seen one foul hooked fish and seen one guy with one. Still early, water is stained but not bad and about normal flow


----------



## BuckIfan09

Went on Sunday morning at 8am. Only caught 1 walleye myself, but all around people were catching. I would say 1 out every 5 was a keeper size. Most I saw coming up were smaller jacks, however one guy next to me caught a good size 18 or 19" jack. He was dialed in on the walleye and bringing them in but most of them were probably 14" in range. It seemed the lure of choice was a chartreuse color, maybe a 1/8oz round lead head with 3" curly tail. I caught my on a 1/8oz pink head with a white 3" curly tail. The water level was tolerable, a bit dirty, good flow going, it came up above my waist about belly button high. I am 5'7" to help keep it in perspective. I enjoyed it, but I did freeze my butt off wading in the water. The walleyes are there.

The one I caught was 27.5", 7lbs12oz female.


----------



## GerthyONE

now thats a :B, congrats man, looks like someone will be eating well tonight !


----------



## Sarge189

Very Nice my friend I am trying to come up I messed around and caught a bad chest cold fishing for saugeyes on Saturday so that messed me up for coming on Sunday. I will be up this Sunday.


----------



## juicebox

looks like you should have measured again from the bottom lip because that is a fishohio.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I snagged a few tonight, couldn't find em in the mouth anywhere. A guy next to me got ticketed for snagging one right at dark, I feel bad but he did what he did. Three GW's flocked the parking lot as soon as we got to the lot, only asked us for our licenses!


----------



## BuckIfan09

GerthyONE said:


> now thats a :B, congrats man, looks like someone will be eating well tonight !


LOL. Yes, it was good eating and I actually only used one side of the fillet to feed 3 adults at home and still had 4 deep fried pieces left over. I took the other side to work and fried some up for my co-workers. Talk about vultures swooping down. It was gone in the matter of minutes. I think they expect it all the time now.


----------



## BuckIfan09

juicebox said:


> looks like you should have measured again from the bottom lip because that is a fishohio.


Actually, if you notice the angle of the picture and where the tape measure is at the front, it looks like I'm about a half inch off but I actually extended it out to the bottom lip. I probably could have tightened up the fish some more and got a more accurate measurement, but I felt it was a good read.


----------



## spanks

I got 2 the fishing is tough


----------



## Jigging Jim

That is a nice fish - Congratulations !


----------



## Lilbrownjug

Why is no one posting information on the Sandusky or Maumee walleye status?

I was at the Maumee last Saturday the 9th and Sunday the 10th at the White Street Access. I saw that the bite was just starting and watching 4 persons down stream of my wife and I, they keep several snagged ones. The law was called but no one showed up, the for men were there at least 1hr and 20 min. after the call was made and they left. I watch the maumee tackle site as it gives a good day to day update on fish, water level and water temp. also they posted the snaggers photo and fish they snagged. Since I live 3 hrs east of the Maumee and 2 1/2 hrs. from the Sandusky it would be nice to see some fishing updates on these 2 areas. Thanks!


----------



## Scum_Frog

Spent 4 hours on the river yesterday....ive never snagged so many carp and suckers in my life.....seen a few whiteys caught as well....plus quite a few crappie.....


----------



## killingtime

Lilbrownjug said:


> Why is no one posting information on the Sandusky or Maumee walleye status?
> 
> I was at the Maumee last Saturday the 9th and Sunday the 10th at the White Street Access. I saw that the bite was just starting and watching 4 persons down stream of my wife and I, they keep several snagged ones. The law was called but no one showed up, the for men were there at least 1hr and 20 min. after the call was made and they left. I watch the maumee tackle site as it gives a good day to day update on fish, water level and water temp. also they posted the snaggers photo and fish they snagged. Since I live 3 hrs east of the Maumee and 2 1/2 hrs. from the Sandusky it would be nice to see some fishing updates on these 2 areas. Thanks!


maybe they are to busy catching fish.


----------



## Fisher King

caught a few white bass this morning and saw alot jumping around. no luck on anything worthwhile.


----------



## ojha440

BuckIfan09 said:


> Went on Sunday morning at 8am. Only caught 1 walleye myself, but all around people were catching. I would say 1 out every 5 was a keeper size. Most I saw coming up were smaller jacks, however one guy next to me caught a good size 18 or 19" jack. He was dialed in on the walleye and bringing them in but most of them were probably 14" in range. It seemed the lure of choice was a chartreuse color, maybe a 1/8oz round lead head with 3" curly tail. I caught my on a 1/8oz pink head with a white 3" curly tail. The water level was tolerable, a bit dirty, good flow going, it came up above my waist about belly button high. I am 5'7" to help keep it in perspective. I enjoyed it, but I did freeze my butt off wading in the water. The walleyes are there.
> 
> The one I caught was 27.5", 7lbs12oz female.




nice and fat fish


----------



## WATER FOX

Lilbrownjug said:


> Why is no one posting information on the Sandusky or Maumee walleye status?
> 
> I was at the Maumee last Saturday the 9th and Sunday the 10th at the White Street Access. I saw that the bite was just starting and watching 4 persons down stream of my wife and I, they keep several snagged ones. The law was called but no one showed up, the for men were there at least 1hr and 20 min. after the call was made and they left. I watch the maumee tackle site as it gives a good day to day update on fish, water level and water temp. also they posted the snaggers photo and fish they snagged. Since I live 3 hrs east of the Maumee and 2 1/2 hrs. from the Sandusky it would be nice to see some fishing updates on these 2 areas. Thanks!


:C Gary dont know if they are snagged or not just a freee service they provide and it gets them there 4 supplies.Dont get on them for taking pictures of snagged fish.Gary(Maumee Tackle) is as ethical a fisherman as you get.If you read his update it is clear.hang in there i wish there was more reports on Fremont 2 as sometimes i like 2 switch it up even though i use to live right on the Maumee.Maybe someone will start posting.I posted a little when i was there this week.Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Lilbrownjug

I never put Maumee Tackle down for anything, nor would I. If there was anything to complain about is the officers did not come and the poachers got their pictures taken with Illegal fish. What men they are....fishermen???? Anyway the run looks to be over in the Sandusky and the Maumee is tailing off. Looking forward to working for the eyes rather than the easy catch.


----------



## spanks

today still females in there snagged one with eggs in her nice to see her swim away


----------



## spanks

what are you smoking first of all the rivers arent a easy catch. I have fished my ass off in snow, freezing rain ,downpours, lighting. and my eyes freezing up on my pole I had to spit on them to be able to cast and all this in water up to my waist in water wading, And working a 12 hour day the night before and having to go in another 12 that daY. Sorry we dont have the luxury of sitting on a boat in 60 to 75 degrees and going theres one wow what fun, obviously you havent figured the fish out without a depth finder or a charter boat captain to tell you where to fish like camp perry c can d can the Toledo water inlet, THATS EASY FISHING TO ME. I being a past tournament fisherman think the river is something you actually have to figure out on your own, without electronics and downriggers and planner boards. That said my hats off to all the river fisherman. I fill my freezer every year with male walleyes and would turn down a trip on lake erie for a nice day at the river Look at the past week East winds 40 mile a hour that would be a day in bed or in a harbor for lake fisherman not us I caught 3 the day the wind Blew. Not trying to break bad on you but if they are so easy TO CATCH how many do you have I have 8 AND i FISHED MY SACK OFF FOR THEM LATER SPANKS AND its gonna be really good when the 2 inches of rain we had lets the river drop back to normal and me and my buddies know where to get them by scouting, take another drink of ur brown jug


----------



## walleyeguy19

any one going fishing tommrow


----------



## Juan More Fish

I am, hoping the river will coperate. and walleyes are biting.


----------



## AC_ESS

I was hoping to try to but more towards the central basin area


----------



## Lilbrownjug

Ok Spanky...I can see you have a lot to whine about and evidently don't know what your even talking about. I am a shore fisherman , along with my wife a shore fisherwoman. And we both were fishing from the shore from April 02, weekend and our anniversary and every weekend thereafter! So we know how to thaw the eyelets on our fishing pole and cast into the wind and etc without complaining about it, it's just something you have to do. We " don't" have waders, so we usually have a little harder time reaching that channel where they lay. I would never put the walleye run down for no reason " other than the poachers" I look forward to it to allow our younger generation to learn to feel them bite and catch the walleyes. I am glad you are "and I hope you are" a person that releases the females. I to am one and I released a 10 1/2 lb female two weekends ago. Anyway I don't fish Lake Erie, I fish Lakes Berlin and Mosquito, where you have to know where to go or you don't catch. The river spawn has the fish so congregated and compact you can drag practically a bare hook across and get a bite. Not so much this year due to the weather, water temp, and water level. We have had to really work hard for the limit. With you having your freezer full, and doing the tournaments and all, you must be a professional. Which I might add, would be an appropriate place to hear fishing stories and not your whining and complaining, ( So cry me a river of spawning walleye's....lol)....So Spank that...!


----------



## BFG

Bad weather brings out the worst in folks...LOL


----------



## robert44ht5

BFG said:


> Bad weather brings out the worst in folks...LOL


It sure does.


----------



## spanks

or complaining just blowin off little steam sorry to take it out on you lilbrownjug the odnr has there hands full with all the losers that snag there fish and not catch them, I see it all the time and its sad to see all the females taken out of the river they do get alot of them but not all. They did get the out of state losers under the railroad bridge in the bay I thought they got off easy some of them had 20 over there limit wow and then they had the balls to say they have been doing it for years, I do commend you for trying to turn in the idiots for snagging and good luck on the water


----------



## tiffinohioguy

there in there pretty thick again. got 2 today and saw alot of people getting them. lots of jiant carp too. no bass yet and didnt see any. water is still high but fishable and really cold. right around quitting time at dark i lost a huge eye right at the rocks that was legally hooked. looked like a big female


----------



## Sarge189

I was thinking on coming back up in the morning the rain is not a problem only if the water is too swift to wade I can fish from the bank what do you guys think?


----------



## tiffinohioguy

the water level is perfect right now my opinion. just take a rain coat and you will be fine. its still low enough to wade but u can get them right from the bank too. just fish the east side south of state st bridge all the way to the railroad tressel


----------

